# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Семейные реликвии

## Vanya

Ну всё просто. У кого какие семейные реликвии.
У кого есть такие в наличии? Вещи, которые передовались от бабушке к внуку например )
Опишите их,их историю,их важность для вас и т.д.

вот у меня к сожалению ничего такого нет

----------


## Irina

У меня есть энное количество реликвий. Ювелирные изделия, переданные мамой. Очень ценю и обязательно сохраню.

----------


## Irina

Вспомнила. Ещё мне дедушка передал семейную библиотеку. Более 1000 книг.

----------


## PatR!oT

в моей семье реликвия да сплюньте ))))

----------

